# Intense Orange



## ScottW (Dec 4, 2001)

You all said you wanted orange back. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## themacko (Dec 4, 2001)

yeah this is badass looking.  very badass.


----------



## FaRuvius (Dec 4, 2001)

WOW

This is some serious color!
(actually, my thought as the page loaded was: "what the f@ck is going on!?!" but that may be the gin and tonic    )

FaRuvius


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 4, 2001)

Looks like an orange Gushers fruit candy exploded on my screen


----------



## Jadey (Dec 4, 2001)

I for one love it  

Definitely sets MacOSX.com apart from all the other FrontPage generated web sites out there.


----------



## crazyeric (Dec 4, 2001)

I can't see anymore.  Please change it back.


----------



## FaRuvius (Dec 4, 2001)

I actually like this color scheme *ALOT*.

Its been said, but I have to say it again.

BADASS!  

FaRuvius


----------



## ScottW (Dec 4, 2001)

In the next day or so, we will have an "alternative" theme for those who dislike it.


----------



## blb (Dec 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by testuser _
> *I was wondering if you could shorten the tool bar at the top of the screen to ~90% of its current length.  As it is now, I need to scroll left to right because it is just a tad too wide on my tiny 800 x 600 iBook screen. *



I definitely second this; although I do run 1280x1024, I like my browser windows much smaller than full screen (hey, this is a multitasking OS, afterall), so there's a horizontal scrollbar here too...

As far as the colors, like the previous changes, just takes a little getting used to.


----------



## ScottW (Dec 4, 2001)

I have shortened it just enough to fit perfectly, full browser open on 800x600. I only did this for ibook customers. 

Admin


----------



## kenny (Dec 4, 2001)

For some reason, the first thing I thought of was the cover of the Boogie Nights DVD. The bright orange, the rounded edges... it's the '70s all over again... 

FWIW, I like it.


----------



## efoivx (Dec 5, 2001)

The first thing I did was look in my User Control panel to see if I could change it to something less um bright, at least you have this grey scheme for those of us not into the orange.

Cheers


----------



## Jadey (Dec 5, 2001)

Grey shmey! That's what I say!


----------



## FaRuvius (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Jadey _
> *Grey shmey! That's what I say!  *



You're a poet and you didn't even know it!

FaRuvius
_________________________________
"Would you like more cheese with that?"


----------



## ScottW (Dec 5, 2001)

Because it is a fixed setting, making it smaller would make it too small. I took it down 30 for 800x600... but that's it. 

Admin


----------



## Soapvox (Dec 6, 2001)

I loveintense Grey, btw have you thopugh of intense beige, thats a judybats song, but seriously for my work environment the intense grey is awesome!


----------



## scruffy (Dec 6, 2001)

I read about this colour change, figured I should check it out, so I fired up iCab, went to the site.  I laughed.  iCab crashed.  I laughed again.  I went back to my paleolithic terminal browser, and didn't miss the colours one bit - nothing wrong with black and white...


----------

